# Fertigteich als Hochteich ???



## Teichforum.info (18. März 2004)

Hallo

Ich suche Ideen und Anleitungen für einen Fertigteich, aber nicht eingegraben sondern als quasi Hochteich auf einem Sitzplatz.
Vielleicht hat jemand schon so etwas gebaut und kann mir tipps oder
einen Link empfehlen. Heissner Fertigteich B500 ist schon vorhanden.
Ich danke schon im voraus für Eure Hilfe

Liebe Grüsse

Luna


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hallo Luna,
da diese Teichschalen  eigentlich zum eingraben gedacht sind, ist es mit der Stabilität beim freien Aufstellen nicht weit her.
Wenn sämtliche waagerechten oder leicht schrägen Flächen mit Steinen und/oder Magerbeton vollflächig unterfüttert werden, gleichzeitig der Rand ringsum waagerecht untermauert wird könnte es klappen.
Man könnte die Schale auch nur zum Teil einlassen, dabei alle ebenen Flächen auf einem Sandbett stützen und dann den Rand Mauern.
Bei sorgfältiger Arbeit könnte es klappen. Erfahrung habe ich allerdings nicht damit.
Die ganze Sache muß natürlich frostfrei gegründet werden, damit das Bauwerk im Winter nicht hochfriert und bricht.
Einfacher wäre es, die Ränder zu mauern, innen mit Lehm abzuschrägen und die ganze Geschicht mit Folie auszukleiden. 

Viel Erfolg wünscht

Willi


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. März 2004)

Hallo Willi

Danke für Deine Antwort, ich war auch unsicher ob es geht.  Eigentlich habe ich diese Begründung erwartet, aber nicht erhofft. :cry:  Ich werde mir das ganze nochmals überlegen.

Liebe Grüsse
Luna


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

hallo luna,

ICH DENKE ... heist nix wissen,

wenn du dir einen bottich mauerst welcher die form des oberen randes deines fertigbeckens hat - so hoch daß der boden deines beckens unten plan auf einer weichen moosgummimatte aufliegt - am oberen rand immer so jeden dritten stein als lücke lässt --- dann das becken rein setzt - und leicht zur beschwerung mit wasser füllst - dann seitlich an den lücken die du beim mauern gelassen hast richtig schönen trockenen sand einfüllst und immer schön stocherst und an die wannenwandung sanfte schlägst sollte sich der hohlraum schön füllen - und dann die restlichen steine einmauern und immer schön sand nachfüllen.

der boden muß betoniert sein aber nicht wasserundurchlässig wegen ablauf ....

der beckenrand sollte ohne wasser etwa 0,5cm höher stehen als die mauer - wenn das becken voll wasser gefüllt wird verdichtet es den sand und sackt sicher noch ein wenig ab.

oh mann war das eine schwierige erklärung - hats jemand kapiert was ich meine   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (20. März 2004)

Also ich habs kapiert   

Aber ich geb ja ehrlich zu - ich würde eine andere Variante wählen:

Das vorhandene Becken verschenken an jemanden, der einen Garten hat und das einbuddeln kann.

Dann würde ich mir ein für Hochteich gebautes Becken nebst Ummantelnung kaufen - ich meine sogar in den Versandhauskatalogen wird sowas angeboten ......

Bin halt doch ne faule Socke


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

*Becken*

Gut, dass ich so "einfach strukturiert" bin und mir über solche Sachen vorab gar keine Gedanken gemacht habe   .

Habe mein 750 l-Becken genommen, 20 cm in die Erde gesetzt, außen herum Erde angeschüttet, mit Natursteinen eine lockere Mauer drumherum gezogen - und das wars. Und es hält seit letzten Mai.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2004)

Na, jetzt kommen ja vermehrt Anfragen wegen Hochteichen...

Schön, dass es geklappt hat. Man muss aber sagen, dass die Bewährungsprobe erst noch folgt. Der letzte Winter war zwar lang, aber nun wirklich nicht streng. Bei langem, hartem Frost wird sich zeigen, ob das alles hält und gerade bleibt. 

Habe allerdings auch eher das Gefühl (ich rede da aber _nicht _von Wissen...), dass Bollwerke aus armiertem Beton nicht unbedingt erforderlich sind.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------

